# expired kibble, what to dog?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I got a whole bag of free samples today and was quite happy until I saw that half of them were expired in july/aug/sept.

Do you think I can still use them or should I just be on a safe side and toss them?

lol, I just noticed that I put " what to dog"... well, its appararent I need to spend less time here.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

If dogs can eat rotten meat, and roadkill, I don't see what 1-2 month over exp date kibble will do that can harm them.


"What to dog" LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

A neighbor gave me two boxes filled with samples of various formulas of Flint River Ranch kibble. No expiration date at all on any of the packages. I really didn't need the food and didn't want to put my dogs on it so I donated it to the Humane Society. However I think Uno will be OK. Hopefully it was better quality food than Flint River Ranch!


----------



## jenh22 (Sep 22, 2009)

Smell it. If it has a musty smell at all (think mildew/ mold) toss it.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

its eagle pack holistic and wellness. I think I'll end up using it as duck food, they love kibble.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Write to the web sight and ask them about this matter! See what they say! But to me I think its still ok! But I would ask them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> its eagle pack holistic and wellness. I think I'll end up using it as duck food, they love kibble.


Thats probably for the best LOL

I'm not a fan of EP...just not a good food. And if the samples were free, there's nothing wrong with feeding it to some ducks...

Altho, I think that expired dog food is usually harmless. I believe they put the expiration date on the package for the purpose of freshness and to preserve the important "tastiness" of the food. I am sure that some of the ingredients added to dog food will degrad over time, such as some of the nutrients and minerals, which is a reason why an expiration date is necessary.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> its eagle pack holistic and wellness. I think I'll end up using it as duck food, they love kibble.


Isn't Uno being fed Acana Provincial grain-free and / or Horizon Legacy? Did you find something better, or are you still looking? I doubt Wellness and Eagle Pack Holistic are any better than Acana grain-free and Horizon Legacy. My dogs are being fed Acana and doing very well on it.


----------

